# Battery Backup Battery Swap



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Note Doing this voids all warranties if still under and is not recommended by the manufacturer.*

Just a friendly reminder to all to check your battery backups if that is what you use. They typically only have a life of 3-5 years depending on conditions. I luckily discovered when I was home during a power outage that my Ecotech Battery backup was dead. Being as its 3 years old the battery couldn't hold a charge. Looking at a new one was about 240$ which I certainly did not want to pay, so next thing you know I have the backup cracked open. Turns out all I needed was a new 50$ battery, very simple DIY swap. I still can't believe how much this thing costs considering whats inside.

http://www.upsbatterycenter.ca/12v-18ah-sealed-lead-acid-battery-f4-terminal-tlv12180
This is where I got my replacement battery, very knowledgeable and located in the GTA for same day pickup.

This is original thread where I got idea from.
http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2206713

Here are some pics to show you how easy the swap is.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Ups*

Great info... I too was amazed at how simple this is and the money that they ask for replacement..this wouled be a great DIY project to do.all that u would have to do is figure out the wiring ...like u say the battery is worth 50.00 and a few connectors could do this for way under 100.00


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm not 100% sure but it looks like all you have to do is loosen the 2 nuts and bolts, remove the old battery, install the new battery and attach the red wire to the red post and the black wire to the black post using the nuts and bolts removed previously. No need to buy anything other than the new battery. 

If you check out the link to Reefcentral provided by the OP you'll see there are two kinds of batteries. One has the terminals and the other has the spade tips. If you open your battery box before ordering you'll know which one to order. 

Be careful not to short out the terminals. 
--
Paul


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*diy*

yes paul that's exactly what u have to do ..I was more talking about doing a complete diy battery and connections .. why pay 250 .00for something so simple .


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

Perfect I need to get a replacement battery as well. Thanks for posting.


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

So I was thinking..?.. if I purchased two batteries and hooked the second one up outside of the case in parallel then I should be good for close to twice the length of back up power. Thoughts?


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

ReefABCs said:


> So I was thinking..?.. if I purchased two batteries and hooked the second one up outside of the case in parallel then I should be good for close to twice the length of back up power. Thoughts?


That's exactly how to do it, you could build your own encasement for it to protect it.


----------



## Cintax (Jun 16, 2011)

You can actually just make your own backup system by using a high amp-hour SLA battery, a battery tender for a motorcycle (or a cheaper option would be a circuit board designed for AC-DC charging) and a length of wire with the compatible jack connector. You can actually buy replacement power cables for this purpose from any EcoTech reseller.

Since you will be charging the battery within an enclosure it is best to have some sort of way to vent the heat.


----------

